# a little info needed



## ganjah (Mar 14, 2010)

info needed on a couple seedbanks: any order problems, delivery, etc.

marijuana-seeds.nl
dope-seeds.com
amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com


----------



## bigpoppafb (Mar 14, 2010)

I ordered Diesel Ryder from Dopeseeds just started them but they were quick n all of em popped so i would recommend DS Tell u more about the finished product n a cpl months Happy Growing!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 14, 2010)

dope-seeds did me good. so has attitude.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 17, 2010)

ganjah said:
			
		

> info needed on a couple seedbanks: any order problems, delivery, etc.
> 
> marijuana-seeds.nl
> dope-seeds.com
> amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com


 
Hey ganja,

I've only had experience with one of those-amsterdammarijuanaseeds. I ordered from them for my first grow about 2 years ago. 

I got their White Widow-10 beans for around $78 plus shipping, and they threw in 20 mystery seeds. So far, all seem to be more WW.

Every bean I've tried so far has sprouted and done well. I had no problems with payment, customs, germing the seeds or anything.

I guess the only con is that they sell their own seeds and aren't known breeders like Nirvana or The Flying Dutchman or whoever.

I have no complaints and will definitely use them again.

AG


----------



## JCChronic (Mar 17, 2010)

I used marijuana-seeds.nl got all my order (in stealth mode) no problems with delivery, germ, or price and I got 5 free seeds which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 17, 2010)

That's cool man, good to see other banks besides atude getting positive reps. Personally no way would I order from Amsterdam direct, every customs agent knows what comes from Amsterdam, beans!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 17, 2010)

Even though they are not listed in your post...lol..I got to plug the Hemp Depot.  They are a canadian company and distribute many breeders stuff.  I have nothing but good to say about my service with them...if your looking for something in the continent of N America.


----------



## cjorden (Mar 17, 2010)

ordered some midijuana from amsterdam seed co.  all sprouted 

just got some cheese from them today.  they have been fairly speedy @ gettin 'em here via regular mail.


----------

